# Potential Aussie expat moving to NZ



## dorfy66 (Oct 6, 2021)

Hi everyone,

Just looking for some guidance on moving to NZ next year.

A bit about me:


Skilled Worker (ICT field 5 years experience)
Fully Vaccinated
Moving alone, no partner.
Moving with minimal items.
Savings to support.

Although I am looking to continue to work in the same field I wanna move somewhere I can meet new people/holiday/start fresh.

After general advice at the moment, will post more if i have specific questions.

Cheers!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi. My advice - steer clear of Aucks and since you're on your own, Wellington is the place to go, especially in your line of work.


----------

